

You can't Javascript Under Pressure. - angersock
http://games.usvsth3m.com/javascript-under-pressure/

======
morganwilde
Was an interesting exercise :), I got in at 10:15 with all the SO I had to do.

------
bema
A very fun game :)

------
angersock
A very fun little game--let's do avoid spoilers though, folks.

